# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Αποχαλκωση με περυντρολ

## gio_7

Προσπαθω να κανω αποχαλκωση πλακετας με διαλ/μα περυντρολ αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα. Τι μπορει να κανω λαθος?

----------


## chip

To περυντρόλ δεν κάνει αποχάλκωση.
Αποχάλκωση κάνει το κεζάπ (HCL) και βάζεις λίγο περιντρόλ για να γίνει πιο ισχυρό και να τελειώσει πιο γρήγορα η αποχαλκωση.

----------


## gio_7

Εχω βαλει και HCL για την ακριβια εχω βαλει
100ml νερο
100ml HCL
25ml περυντρολ

----------


## tasosmos

Για να δουλευει σωστα με αυτες τις αναλογιες θες υδροχλωρικο ~15% (τα μπουκαλια απο σουπερμαρκετ εχουν περιπου τοσο)  και περυδρολ ~30%. 
Αν ειναι καπου εκει οι περιεκτικοτητες στα αρχικα διαλυματα τοτε το προβλημα ειναι στην εκθεση ή στην εμφανιση. 
Για το διαλυμα εμφανισης χρησιμοποιεις φακελακι ή καυστικο νατριο χυμα? 

Εγω βαζω περιπου 1,3 ml NaOH ανα 100 ml νερου και ειναι ετοιμη η πλακετα σε λιγοτερο απο 1 λεπτο. 
Θα πρεπει μετα την εμφανιση να μπορεις να διακρινεις καθαρα το σχεδιο οταν την κοιτας υπο γωνια και το διαλυμα εμφανισης να  αλλαζει χρωμα απο το διαλυμενο φωτοευαισθητο υλικο.
Μετα με το που το βουτας στο αποχαλκωτικο θα πρεπει να αρχισει να οξειδωνεται (γινεται πιο σκουρο το χρωμα του) ο χαλκος στις εκτεθειμενες περιοχες.

----------


## sv9cvk

Υπαρχει περιπτωση (εμενα μου ετοιχε καποια στιγμη) να μου δωσουν διαλυμενο περιντρολ  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   )κοινως οξυζενε  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
οποτε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εμφανιστει ετσι μιας και η αναλογια ειναι 1/1000 με νερο αν δεν κανω λαθος  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## xazopartalos

Εγω χρησιμοποιο τις παραπανω αναλογιες που δημοσιευσες και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι αρκετα δυνατο το διαλημα.

----------


## NUKE

1/2/3
Hcl/Peridrol/Νερο

Απο εκει που παιρνεις(αληθεια απο που?) το περιδρολ παρε και 1 λιτρο HCl και θα εισαι οκ.

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ βάζω 
1/2/0
peridrol/κεζαπ/νερό

Μου βγαίνει η πλακέτα σε 10λεπτα -  1 ώρα(ανάλογα με τον χρόνο έκθεσης).

----------


## NUKE

Εμενα συνηθως μου βγαινει σε 1-2 λεπτα αλλα εχω βγαλει και σε μισο λεπτο...

----------


## PCMan

Φωτοευαίσθητη?

----------


## NUKE

αν λες εμενα,ναι...

----------


## PCMan

Μισό λεπτό? πολύ γρήγορα!!!

Βγήκε καλή?

----------


## NUKE

Μια χαρα...

----------


## BLitZWinG

Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ. 

http://www.apel.ee.upatras.gr/pk/index.htm

Χρησιμοποιείτε ιδιοκατασκευές για την εμφάνιση ή κάποιο 
επαγγελματικό UV exposure box;

----------


## electronic

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Εγώ για να κάνω την αποχάλκωση χρησιμοποιώ την αναλογία που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω 

25ml    penidrol
50ml  kezap
100ml  νερο

Και η πλακέτα εμφανίζετε το πολύ σε 2 λεπτά με νερό από την βρύση χωρίς δηλαδή να το θερμάνω.

Δεν ξέρω αλλά αυτή η δοσολογία την έχουμε ξαναναφέρει και παλιότερα...

Το penidrol το αγοράζω από το φαρμακείο, το kezap από το σούπερ μάρκετ και το νερό από τον ΕΥΑΘ.  :Wink:   :P

----------


## manos_3

Για αποχάλκωση χρησιμοποιούμε 1 μπουκάλι υδροχλωρικό οξύ το οποίο ρίχνουμε σε μία λεκάνη και βυθίζουμε την πλακέτα.Κατόπιν ρίχνουμε μερικές σταγόνες περιτρόλ και έχουμε αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## babisko

Σε μια πλαστική ή γυάλινη λεκανίτσα - *σε καμιά περίπτωση μεταλλική* - ρίχνουμε τόσο υδροχλωρικό οξύ, ώστε ίσα - ίσα να σκεπάζει την πλακέτα μας - δεν χρειάζεται περισσότερο. Στην συνέχεια ρίχνουμε λίγο - λίγο περιντρόλ, κουνόντας συγχρόνως την λεκανίτσα πέρα δώθε και παρακολουθούμε την επιφάνεια του χαλκού της πλακέτας (εννοείτε ότι την πλακέτα την έχουμε τοποθετήσει με το τυπωμένο προς τα πάνω ώστε να το βλέπουμε). Η επιφάνεια του χαλκού που δεν είναι καλυμμένη με φωτοευαίσθητη ουσία ή τόνερ ή μαρκαδόρο κ.λ.π. θα αρχίσει να αλλάζει χρώμα και να σκουριάζει. Αν χρειαστεί ρίχνουμε λίγο ακόμη περιντρόλ κουνώντας την λεκάνη, ώστε να ανακατεύεται το περιντρόλ και το υδροχλωρικό οξύ. Αν το διάλυμα αρχίσει να αφρίζει, τότε έχουμε ρίξει πολύ περιντρόλ. Το διάλυμα μετά από λίγο αρχίζει να πρασινίζει. Συνεχίζουμε να κουνάμε την λεκάνη ώστε το διάλυμα να "ξεπλένει" κατά κάποιο τρόπο την επιφάνεια του τυπωμένου. Τα καλύτερα και γρηγορότερα αποτελέσματα τα είχα όταν με το κούνημα της λεκάνης στην επιφάνεια της πλακέτας είχα μια φορά τον αέρα και μια το διάλυμα.  Σε περίπου 1 με 2 λεπτά η πλακέτα μας πρέπει να είναι είναι έτοιμη. Ελέγχουμε αν έχει φύγει όλος ο περισσευούμενος χαλκός κοιτώντας την σε δυνατό φως. Αν υπάρχουν σκοτεινά σημεία, συνήθως ανάμεσα σε πολύ κοντινές πίστες, ξαναβάζουμε την πλακέτα στο διάλυμα και περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμη. Μετά καλό ξέπλυμα με καθαρό και μπόλικο νερό, σκούπισμα με χαρτί κουζίνας και είμαστε έτοιμοι για τρύπημα και κόλλημα.
Χρειάζεται αρκετή προσοχή όταν δουλεύετε με καυστικά. Να φοράτε πάντα γάντια, καλό αερισμό του χώρου και προσοχή μην πεταχτεί κάποια σταγόνα στα μάτια σας. Ένα ζευγάρι προστατευτικά γυαλιά κοστίζει περίπου 2-3 ευρώ, τα μάτια σας πόσα κοστίζουν;

----------


## manos_3

Προτίνω και μάσκα,ώστε να μην εισπνέονται οι ατμοί του χημικού αυτού διαλήματος, που όπως ρώτησα οι ατμοί του είναι πολύ επιβλαβείς.

----------


## a.papadatos

Καλησπερα παιδια αποφασισα να βαλω τερμα στον τριχλοριουχο σιδηρο και να χρησιμοποιησω υδροχλορικο οξυ με περυντρολ.Το περιντρολ το πηρα απο φαρμακειο και εγραφε 35% κ το υδροχλορικο απο σουπερ μαρκετ και εγραφε 15%.Στην αρχη εβαλα 4 μερη υδροχλορικο,3 μερη νερο και 1 μερος περιντρολ,η πλακετα μετα απο μιση ωρα κουνημα δεν ειχε φυγει ουτε ο μισος χαλκος.Μετα το αδειασα κ εφτιαξα καινουργιο με 4 μερη υδροχλορικο και 1 μερος περιντρολ και μετα απο 50 λεπτα η πλακετα ηταν ετοιμη αλλα ελειπαν οι μισες γραμμες.Eχω διαβασει οτι βγενει σε 5 λεπτα κανονικα.γιατι εγινε αυτο please help!!!

----------


## ioannischristo

Η αναλογία που χρησιμοποιώ είναι 7 μέρη Υδροχλωρικό οξύ και 1 μέρος peridrol. Στην αρχή δεν γίνετε κάτι, μετά από 1 λεπτό αρχίζει το party. Προσοχή!!! η χημική αντίδραση είναι επικίνδυνη και επιφέρει μόνιμη μη αναστρέψιμη για το οργανισμό. Προτείνω να γίνεται μόνο σε ανοιχτό περιβάλλον.

----------


## aris285

να πω και την δικημου διαδικασια. βαζω την πλακετα στο λεκανακι και ριχνω το υδροχλωρικο μεχρι να την σκεπασει οριακα και μετα ριχνω σιγα σιγα το περιδρολ μεχρι να αρχισει να αφριζει και σε 5' ειναι ετιμη. εχω παρατηρησει οτι αναλογα την μαρκα του υδροχλωρικου αλαζει ο χρονος αποχαλκωσης.

----------


## apilot

*ΑΠΟΧΑΛΚΩΣΗ ΤΥΠΩΜΕΝΟΥ*



Η αποχάλκωση γίνεται με διάφορα υγρά αποχάλκωσης και διάφορους τρόπους.

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τα ακόλουθα υγρά και τον εξής τρόπο:



Σε μια μικρή πλαστική λεκάνη βάζω κάποια χημικά υγρά σε διάφορες αναλογίες.

Πρώτα βάζω 50 gr υδροχλωρικό οξύ(HCL) που το αγοράζω από το σούπερ μάρκετ. 

Μετά βάζω 15 gr περυντρόλ (Perydrol) η αγορά γίνεται από ένα φαρμακείο.

Μετά προσθέτω 50gr κρύο νερό και τα ανακατεύω καλά μέχρι να διαλυθούν.

Βάζω για περίπου 5 λεπτά την πλακέτα μέσα στην λεκάνη με το υγρό. Σε περίπου 3 λεπτά 

αρχίζει η αποχάλκωση από τα άκρα και επεκτείνεται σε όλη την πλακέτα. Παραμένει μόνο

το σχέδιο του τυπωμένου σχεδίου στην πλακέτα έως ότου ολοκληρωθεί η άποχάλκωση.

Ο χρόνος αποχάλκωσης εξαρτάται από το πόσο περυντρόλ έχω βάλλει.


Μετά βγάζω την πλακέτα και την πλένω με άφθονο κρύο νερό για να φύγουν τα οξέα.

Μετά σκουπίζω την πλακέτα και την τρίβω με ένα σύρμα που καθαρίζουν τις κατσαρόλες για

να γυαλίσει ώστε να είναι έτοιμη για τρύπημα και αργότερα για κόλλημα.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Καλησπερα παιδια αποφασισα να βαλω τερμα στον τριχλοριουχο σιδηρο και να χρησιμοποιησω υδροχλορικο οξυ με περυντρολ.Το περιντρολ 
> το πηρα απο φαρμακειο και εγραφε 35% κ το υδροχλορικο απο σουπερ μαρκετ και εγραφε 15%.Στην αρχη εβαλα 4 μερη υδροχλορικο,3 μερη νερο και 1 μερος περιντρολ,
> η πλακετα μετα απο μιση ωρα κουνημα δεν ειχε φυγει ουτε ο μισος χαλκος.Μετα το αδειασα κ εφτιαξα καινουργιο με 4 μερη υδροχλορικο και 1 μερος περιντρολ και 
> μετα απο 50 λεπτα η πλακετα ηταν ετοιμη αλλα ελειπαν οι μισες γραμμες.Eχω διαβασει οτι βγενει σε 5 λεπτα κανονικα.γιατι εγινε αυτο please help!!!



1ον 50' για αποχάλκωση σε υδροχλωρικο-πενιδρόλ ειναι πολλά! Οι λογικοι χρόνοι ειναι 3-10 λεπτα το πολύ.
Συνήθως δεν χρειαζεται να προσθεσουμε στο διαλυμα νερο, γιατι το υδροχλωρικο ειναι ηδη διάλυμα με μεγάλη
περιεκτικότητα σε νερό. Οι αναλογίες συνήθως ειναι 1 μερος πενιδρολ / 3-5 μερη υδροχλωρικου.
υπάρχουν διαφορα υδροχλωρικα στα σουπερ-μαρκετ. Αν εχει μεγαλη περιεκτικότητα σε υδροχλωρικο το μπουκαλι κεζαπ
τοτε ισως ειναι καλο να προσθεσουμε λιγο νερό. Στην δικη σου περίπτωση με 15%, σιγουρα χρειάζεται νερό. Βαλε 2 μερη νερό.
Εγω πιστευω όμως οτι το προβλημά σου ειναι στους χρονους έκθεσης στον θάλαμο και στον χρόνο εμφανισης στο
διαλυμα καυστικής σόδας.

----------


## a.papadatos

> 1ον 50' για αποχάλκωση σε υδροχλωρικο-πενιδρόλ ειναι πολλά! Οι λογικοι χρόνοι ειναι 3-10 λεπτα το πολύ.
> Συνήθως δεν χρειαζεται να προσθεσουμε στο διαλυμα νερο, γιατι το υδροχλωρικο ειναι ηδη διάλυμα με μεγάλη
> περιεκτικότητα σε νερό. Οι αναλογίες συνήθως ειναι 1 μερος πενιδρολ / 3-5 μερη υδροχλωρικου.
> υπάρχουν διαφορα υδροχλωρικα στα σουπερ-μαρκετ. Αν εχει μεγαλη περιεκτικότητα σε υδροχλωρικο το μπουκαλι κεζαπ
> τοτε ισως ειναι καλο να προσθεσουμε λιγο νερό. Στην δικη σου περίπτωση με 15%, σιγουρα χρειάζεται νερό. Βαλε 2 μερη νερό.
> Εγω πιστευω όμως οτι το προβλημά σου ειναι στους χρονους έκθεσης στον θάλαμο και στον χρόνο εμφανισης στο
> διαλυμα καυστικής σόδας.



Παναγιωτη ισως εχεις δικιο,το προβλημα πρεπει να ειναι στην εμφανιση η στον θαλαμο,αλλα εκανα διαφορα πειραματα και δεν το πετυχα και ετσι ξαναγυρισα στον παλιο τροπο που πετυχενει..
Μου κανει εντυπωση ομως πως γινετε,με τον ιδιο χρονο εκθεσης στο θαλαμο κ με τον ιδιο τροπο εμφανισεις αλλα με διαφορετικο τροπο αποχαλκωσεις,στην μια περιπτωση να χαλαει η πλακετα(υδροχλορικο-περιντρολ) και στην αλλη να βγαινει καλη (τριχλοριουχος σιδηρος)

----------


## ironda19

Καλημέρα σε όλους . Αν βοηθάει έχω ανεβάσει την δική μου προσπάθεια στην κατασκευή πλακέτας  και είμαι ικανοποιημένος από το αποτέλεσμα (post 149) .Ίσως σας βοηθήσει . http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=45202&page=15

----------


## antonis

Για πιο λόγο βάζετε νερό στο διάλυμα. Η αναλογία υδροχλωρικού οξέως με περιντρολ είναι 10/1, δηλαδή 10 μέρη υδροχλωρικό με 1 περιντρόλ. Χθες αποχάλκωσα πλακέτα με περιντρολ που έχω εδώ και 4 χρόνια(τότε πήρα 5 λίτρα), σε ~10 λεπτά . Όταν είναι φρέσκο το διάλυμα,  δεν χρειάζεται ούτε να ζεστάνουμε ούτε φυσαλίδες, απλά θερμοκρασία δωματίου. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι διαδρόμοι λιώνουνε και στο πλάι, οπότε αν η αναλογία είναι λάθος θα λιώσουν οι διάδρομοι και στο πλάι και θα καταστραφεί η πλακέτα. Αν χρησιμοποιείτε φωτοευαίσθητη πρώτα σε καυστική σόδα με νερό (10gr στο λίτρο) να κάψει τα μερη που έχουν εκτεθεί  και αυτό φένεται όταν οι διάδρομοι της πλακέτας αλλάζουν ελαφρώς χρώμα.

----------


## nickbaz

καλησπερα παιδια!!λοιπον εγω κανω το εξης και βγαινουν μια χαρα οι πλακετες μου.Σε ενα πλαστικο πιατακι βαζω υδροχλωρικο οξυ(το γνωστο ακουαφορτε που εχουν τα σουπερ μαρκετ) ισα-ισα για να καλυψη την πλακετα οταν θα την βουτηξω μεσα στο διαλυμα.μετα βαζω ενα καπακι(υπολογισμενο)περιντρολ(οχι οξυζενε)και μετα την πλακετα.με ενα τσιμπιδακι την κουναω λιγο για να φυγει τελειως ο χαλκος,αφου τελειωσει η αποχαλκωση αμεσως την πλενω με αφθονο νερο.εννοειτε οτι κατα την διαρκεια της αποχαλκωσεις χρησιμοποιουμε μασκα και γαντια.Ειναι πολυ επικινδυνα υγρα και ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΓΟΝΑ.Γι'αυτο μεγαλη προσοχη!!!!

----------


## giorgisp

Το διάλυμα μπορεί να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί; Όταν είναι πια άχρηστο, πως το πετάμε και που;

----------


## yanis

το περιντρολ μια φορά το χρησιμοποιείς (μέχρι να φτάσει στο κορεσμό το υγρό),  ενώ το τριχλοριούχο σίδηρο μπορείς να το ξανα χρησιμοποιήσεις και άλλες φορές.
επίσης,με την ευκαιρία να πώ οτι τα υγρά αυτά δεν τα πετάμε στον νεροχύτη...

εδιτ: σε περιοχές όπου το νερό απο το νεροχύτη με την αποχέτευση δέν φεύγουν με την ιδιο σωλήνα προς... "επεξεργασία" καλό είναι να τα πετάς στην αποχέτευση λυμάτων... 
αν όλα καταλήγουν σε κοινή αποχέτευση τότε... μπορείς και εκεί. 
απλά πρώτα αραίωσε με με νερό το διάλυμα να μή κάνεις καμιά ζημιά στη δική σου υδαυλική εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Ninetie

Με μείγμα 1:1 από περιντρόλ 35% και HCL 15% η αποχάλκωση γίνεται _σε δευτερόλεπτα_.  :Wink:  Μόλις το δοκίμασα. Φυσικά, πρέπει να είμαστε με τη λαβίδα στο χέρι, διότι δε θέλει πολύ να «βρει δρόμο» το υγρό να πάει και κάτω απ' την επικάλυψη και να μείνουμε με ένα άδειο κομμάτι πλακέτας.

----------


## dromilious

Προσοχη ομως διοτι και πολυ ισχυρο διαλυμα μπορει να καταστρεψει τα παντα,να πεταξει το τονερ και να μην μεινει τιποτα.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Καλησπέρα.Μετά από χρόνια στον τριχλωριούχο δοκίμασα σήμερα περιντρολ με ακουαφόρτε του σούπερμάρκετ.  :Smile:  Στην αρχή έβαλα 5cc νερό 10cc ακουαφόρτε και 5cc περιντρολ.H πλακέτα διαστάσεων κουτόσπιρτου έγινε σε λιγότερο από 3 λεπτά!!.... :Smile:  Εννοείται σε αεριζόμενο περιβάλλον μιας και καπνίζει αρκετά το πράμα...Με το ίδιο διάλυμα έφτιαξα άλλες 3 πριν χρειαστεί να προσθέσω υλικά ξανά.Ήταν ακόμα ενεργό απλά είδα ότι ψιλοαργούσε.Προσοχή! Με αυτή την αναλογία μην ξεχαστείτε πάνω από τρίλεπτο,γιατί τη χάσατε τη πλακέτα!

----------


## tasosmos

Αν φτιαξεις σωστα τις αναλογιες δεν καπνιζει... κι ουτε εχεις τοσο κρισιμο θεμα με τον χρονο. Βλεπε προηγουμενες απαντησεις σχετικα.  :Smile:

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

το περιντρολ δρα σαν ενισχυτικός οξειδοτικός παραγοντας με πολλά οξεα. Φαντάσου οτι ακομα και με κοινό ξύδι (της προκοπής όχι τα νεροξυδα του λιντλ...) με λίγο προσθήκη περιντρολ (1 προς 5 έως 1 προς 10 περιντρολ ξυδι) γινεται αποχάλκωση απλά παιρνει κανα μισάωρο.

Επισης το κρισιμο θέμα με το χρόνο πολλές φορες μπορεί να οφειλεται στην κακή ποιοτητα της πλακετας ή στην ταλαιπωρια που έχει δεχθει στο σιδερωμα με αποτελεσμα να εχει αποκολληθει ή να εχει χάσει τη συνοχή του ο χαλκός με την κάτω επιφάνεια (ξεχναω πως λέγεται) με αποτελεσμα στην αποχάλκωση να εισέρχεται οξύ και κάτω απο το χαλκό, αποχαλκώνοντας και περιοχές που έχουν τόνερ ή μεμβράνη αν εφαρμοζουμε την UV μεθοδο (και εδω μπορει να εφαρμοζουμε σιδερωμα αν χρησιμοποιουμε θετικα φωτοευαισθητα φιλμ που εφαρμοζονται με σιδερο)

----------


## Dbnn

Αγορασα σημερα περιντρολ 500ml για 3 ευρω!  Περιεκτικοτητα 50% 
Για να δουμε τι θα επακολουθησει μετα το σιδερωμα!
Πρωτα ομως θα κανω δοκιμη με ανεξιτιλο σε πλακετα 100x50mm

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αγορασα σημερα περιντρολ 500ml για 3 ευρω!  Περιεκτικοτητα 50% 
> Για να δουμε τι θα επακολουθησει μετα το σιδερωμα!
> Πρωτα ομως θα κανω δοκιμη με ανεξιτιλο σε πλακετα 100x50mm



καλή επιτυχία σινιορ.. :Biggrin:

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

μέσα στον λαβύρινθο του ίντερνετ βρήκα πιθανό τρόπο με το υπόλλειμα της αποχάλκωσης με οξυ και περιντρολ και προσθήκη κάποιων χημικών  σχετικά προσβασιμων, να κάνουμε επικασσιτέρωση στην πλακέτα που ήδη αποχαλκώσαμε.
Νεοτερα εν καιρώ. Αν και δε δίνω πολλές πιθανοτητες να πετυχει.

----------


## Dbnn

Εγω σκεφτηκα να περναω τους διαδρομους με καλαι. η αλλιως να παρω καλαι σε παστα και μετα το ελαφρο πασαλλειμα να την περναω με το θερμοπιστολο.

----------


## IRF

> Αγορασα σημερα περιντρολ 500ml για 3 ευρω!  Περιεκτικοτητα 50% 
> Για να δουμε τι θα επακολουθησει μετα το σιδερωμα!
> Πρωτα ομως θα κανω δοκιμη με ανεξιτιλο σε πλακετα 100x50mm



Προσοχή αν έρθει επαφή με τα χέρια το perhydrol 50% μένουν άσπρα σημάδια που πονάνε αν είναι όντως 50% συνήθως χαλάει μόνο του σιγά σιγά και όσο πιο πολλά χρόνια το έχει στην αποθήκη αυτός που σου το πουλάει τόσο φθηνότερο είναι και λιγότερη περιεκτικότητα έχει.Τη δουλειά του την κάνει, μην το αφήσετε στον ήλιο με εντελώς σφιγμένο καπάκι μπορεί να σκάσει, βγάζει σιγά σιγά φυσαλίδες οξυγόνου που φουσκώνουν το μπλουκάλι.

----------


## elektronio

Για να μην παιδεύεστε με τις δοσολογίες και τα μετρήματα:
Μισό μπουκάλι κεζαπ (το κόκκινο από το supermarket) και ένα καπάκι περιντρόλ (50%) μαζί με λίγη υπομονή. 
Αν το θέλετε λίγο πιο γρήγορο βάλτε ενάμιση καπάκι. Πάνω από 2 καπάκια αρχίζει να βγάζει μπουρμπουλήθρες και να τρώει τα πάντα.

Γάντια χειρούργου απαραίτητα, μην σκύβετε από πάνω για να δείτε αν ολοκληρώθηκε η αποχάλκωση από μακριά σαν πρεσβύωπες και σε ανοικτό χώρο.

----------


## Dbnn

Εγω λεω να βαλω κεζαπ να καλυψω το παχος της πλακετας x2. Και μετα μισο του μισου καπακι περιντρολ.  καλα σε ανοιχτο χωρο εννοειται. εχω και λαστιχενια γαντια κουζινας!!

----------


## elektronio

> Εγω λεω να βαλω κεζαπ να καλυψω το παχος της πλακετας x2. Και μετα μισο του μισου καπακι περιντρολ.  καλα σε ανοιχτο χωρο εννοειται. εχω και λαστιχενια γαντια κουζινας!!



Είπαμε κρίση αλλά χαλάρωσε. Το κεζάπ έχει 20 λεπτά το μπουκάλι και το περιντρόλ 3 ευρώ το λίτρο. 
Αν βάλεις πολύ λίγο υλικό μπορεί να μην καταφέρει να την αποχαλκώσει. Ειδικά αν είναι και λίγο μεγάλη η πλακέτα.

----------


## Dbnn

Μα δεν ειναι θεμα τσιγκουνιας. δεν εχω ξαναδουλεψει κεζαπ με περιντρολ για αυτο λεω μη το παρακανω και γινει κανα μπαμ. Αρχικα μια πλακετα 10x5 θα κανω και μετα αν πετυχει θα κανω 15x10 (αυτο το μεγεθος δουλευω συνηθως)

----------


## elektronio

> Μα δεν ειναι θεμα τσιγκουνιας. δεν εχω ξαναδουλεψει κεζαπ με περιντρολ για αυτο λεω μη το παρακανω και γινει κανα μπαμ. Αρχικα μια πλακετα 10x5 θα κανω και μετα αν πετυχει θα κανω 15x10 (αυτο το μεγεθος δουλευω συνηθως)



Μπαμ δεν γίνεται, μην φοβάσαι. Άμα βάλεις πολύ λίγο κεζάπ επειδή βαραίνει γρήγορα από τον χαλκό που τρώει μπορεί να μην στον βγάλει όλο, ή να αργήσει πολύ.
Με την αναλογία που σου είπα θα έχεις σίγουρα αποτελέσματα. Εγώ τυπώνω πλακέτες με φωτογραφική μέθοδο (φωτοευαίσθητες) για τις σιδερώτυπες δεν ξέρω αν αντέχουν στο κεζάπ. Η αποχάλκωση πρέπει να κρατήσει λίγα λεπτά, αν αργήσει θα σου φάει τους διαδρόμους κάτω από σιδέρωμα (από τα πλάινα)

----------


## Dbnn

Σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες φιλε μου!! Μολις το δοκιμασω θα ενημερωσω!!

----------


## SV1EDG

"Εγω λεω να βαλω κεζαπ να καλυψω το παχος της πλακετας x2. Και μετα μισο  του μισου καπακι περιντρολ."

Αυτό κάνω και εγώ.Με την μέθοδο toner τυπώνω και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.

20150929_183839.jpg20150929_183900.jpg

----------


## Dbnn

Πληρη επιτυχια! Σκεπασα το παχος της πλακετας με κεζαπ x2 και εριξα εναμισι καπακι περιντρολ! Σε ουτε 5 λεπτα ειχα πλακετα ετοιμη για τρυπημα και οι πιστες ηταν καλυτερες απο οταν αποχαλκωνα με τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο! Επισης το κυκλωμα (γεφυρα ανορθωσης και πυκνωτες εξωμαλυνσης) το σχεδιασα με ανεξιτιλο. Με τονερ θα γινει πολυ καλυτερο αποτελεσμα πιστευω!!
Σε μερικες μερες θα εχω το καλο μου κινητο παλι και θα ποσταρω φωτογραφιες να δειτε και εσεις!!
Σας ευχαριστω για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σας διοτι χωρις αυτες δεν θα καταφερνα τιποτα!!

----------


## Dbnn

Εχω προβλημα λιγο σοβαρο. Με ανεξιτθλο βγαζω μια χαρα πλακετες. με σιδερωμα ομως η θα πετυχει η θα αφηνει κενα κατα το σιδερωμα. στο copy center που παω τυπωνει στον ιδιο εκτυπωτη παντα, αλλα βαζει διαφορετικα χαρτια, ζητω φωτογραφικο χαρτι ελαφρυ. Τι χαρτι να ζηταω βρε παιδια; κατι συγκεκριμενο θελω. γιατι αυτοι αμα τους λες ελαφρυ κλπ βαζουν οτι να ναι. μην πω πως το θελω για αυτο για αυτο για αυτο με κοιτανε σαν εξωγηινο.

----------


## elektronio

Μπορείς να αγοράσεις χαρτί από το ebay είναι από την μια μεριά glossy σαν αυτό που έχουν τα αυτοκόλλητα. Κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν χαρτί από περιοδικά (illustration) ακόμη και τυπωμένα.

Πιστεύω πως η καλύτερη μέθοδος είναι η χρήση φωτοευαίσθητης πλακέτας. Δίνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, μπορείς να πετύχεις λεπτότερες γραμμές π.χ. 5-6 γραμμές παράλληλα ανάμεσα στα πόδια ολοκληρωμένου και μπορείς να κάνει και διπλής όψης πλακέτα, που με το σιδέρωμα νομίζω είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## ironda19

> Εχω προβλημα λιγο σοβαρο. Με ανεξιτθλο βγαζω μια χαρα πλακετες. με σιδερωμα ομως η θα πετυχει η θα αφηνει κενα κατα το σιδερωμα. στο copy center που παω τυπωνει στον ιδιο εκτυπωτη παντα, αλλα βαζει διαφορετικα χαρτια, ζητω φωτογραφικο χαρτι ελαφρυ. Τι χαρτι να ζηταω βρε παιδια; κατι συγκεκριμενο θελω. γιατι αυτοι αμα τους λες ελαφρυ κλπ βαζουν οτι να ναι. μην πω πως το θελω για αυτο για αυτο για αυτο με κοιτανε σαν εξωγηινο.



Δημήτρη καλημέρα .Βρες ένα διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του lidl . Σε μιά από τις μεσαίες σελίδες (τις λεπτές) τύπωσε σε laser εκτυπωτή το κύκλωμα. Μετά την διαδικασία την γνωρίζεις φαντάζομαι. 
Πάντως εγώ δεν αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο χαρτί που σου γράφω.

----------


## kioan

> Κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν χαρτί από περιοδικά (illustration) ακόμη και τυπωμένα.



Τέτοιο χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ.
Χαρτί γυαλιστερό από περιοδικά. Δεν πειράζει αν είναι ήδη τυπωμένο, απλά προτιμώ κάποιο σχετικά λευκό τμήμα (έστω με κείμενο, απλά να μην έχει εικόνες) για να είναι πιο εύκολο να δω αν η εκτύπωσή μου είναι σωστή.

Τα διαφημιστικά συνήθως έχουν πολύ λεπτό χαρτί και δεν είναι εντελώς λείο, φαίνονται ίνες κλπ. Προτιμώ περιοδικού γιατί σε γενικές γραμμές είναι πιο καλής ποιότητας.

----------


## georgiokl

ρε παιδια επειδη εχω ψαξει παντου σε ολα τα φαρμακεια γυρω μου και κανεις δεν εχει μπορει να μου πει καποιος ενα μαγαζι στην αθηνα οπου προμηθευεται περιδρολ;;; επίσης θα ηθελα να μου πειτε και ενα μαγαζι με φθηνο τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο!! ευχαριστώ πολυ!!

----------


## Dbnn

> ρε παιδια επειδη εχω ψαξει παντου σε ολα τα φαρμακεια γυρω μου και κανεις δεν εχει μπορει να μου πει καποιος ενα μαγαζι στην αθηνα οπου προμηθευεται περιδρολ;;; επίσης θα ηθελα να μου πειτε και ενα μαγαζι με φθηνο τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο!! ευχαριστώ πολυ!!



Αθηνα;; σχεδον ολοι. Δεν ειναι κατι δυσευρετο. Αφου με αυτο φτιαχνουν το οξυζενε!!
Μηπως σου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει ετοιμοπαραδοτο και θελει παραγγελια;;

----------


## georgiokl

> Αθηνα;; σχεδον ολοι. Δεν ειναι κατι δυσευρετο. Αφου με αυτο φτιαχνουν το οξυζενε!!
> Μηπως σου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει ετοιμοπαραδοτο και θελει παραγγελια;;



οχι ολα τα φαρμακεια μου ελεγαν οτι δεν εχουν. και σταματαγε εκει η κουβεντα! οποτε ειπα να ρωτησω εδω περα καποιον που προμηθευεται σιγουρα για να παω εκει!! επισης για τριχλωριουχο κανενας που αγοραζει φθηνα εκτος απο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων γιατι στα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων ζητανε οτι θελουν;;;

----------


## Ακρίτας

> οχι ολα τα φαρμακεια μου ελεγαν οτι δεν εχουν. και σταματαγε εκει η κουβεντα! οποτε ειπα να ρωτησω εδω περα καποιον που προμηθευεται σιγουρα για να παω εκει!! επισης για τριχλωριουχο κανενας που αγοραζει φθηνα εκτος απο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων γιατι στα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων ζητανε οτι θελουν;;;



Αν δεν βρεις δοκίμασε με κοινό οξυζενέ (3%) και υδροχλωρικό οξύ από μαγαζί μέ απορρυπαντικά (15%) σε ίσες αναλογίες.

----------


## gethag

> ρε παιδια επειδη εχω ψαξει παντου σε ολα τα φαρμακεια γυρω μου και κανεις δεν εχει μπορει να μου πει καποιος ενα μαγαζι στην αθηνα οπου προμηθευεται περιδρολ;;; ...



http://manischemicals.gr/el/products...rogen-peroxide

----------


## spirakos

Οι περισσοτεροι φαρμακοποιοι/υπαλληλοι δε γνωριζουν καν πως το μπουκαλακι που αραιωνουν για οξυζενε λεγεται περιδρολ
Οποτε ζητα το ως 'αυτο απο το οποιο φτιαχνεται το οξυζενε' με περιεκτικοτητα 35%

----------


## georgiokl

ευχαριστω πολυ εστειλα ενα mail και περιμενω απαντηση να δω τι θα μου πουν!!! ευχαριστω πολυ για τις γρηγορες απαντήσεις.

----------


## georgiokl

> Οι περισσοτεροι φαρμακοποιοι/υπαλληλοι δε γνωριζουν καν πως το μπουκαλακι που αραιωνουν για οξυζενε λεγεται περιδρολ
> Οποτε ζητα το ως 'αυτο απο το οποιο φτιαχνεται το οξυζενε' με περιεκτικοτητα 35%



ενταξει θα το προσπαθησω και αυτο να δω τι θα κανω!! να στε καλα παιδια!!!  :Smile:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Μιά ερώτηση πάνω στην αποχάλκωση με υδροχλωρικό οξύ και Περυνδρόλ.

Χρόνια κάνω αποχάλκωση με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Πρόσφατα έμαθα όμως πως μπορείς να κάνεις το μίγμα μόνιμο.
Είδα κάποια πράγματα στο ιντερνετ αλλά θα ήθελα να κάνουμε λίγο κουβέντα σε αυτό.
Για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει ή όποιον θέλει να μας δείξει τον τρόπο μιάς και δεν είμαι χημικός...

Λέξεις κλειδιά για όποιον καταλαβαίνει από χημεία(όχι εγώ): Copper Chloride

----------


## Panoss

Το περιγράφει εδώ, δεν το 'χω δοκιμάσει.
Χρειάζεσαι δυο συστατικά, υδροχλωρικό οξύ και περιντρόλ (υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου).
Δυο μέρη περιντρόλ - ένα μέρος υδροχλωρικό οξύ.
Πρώτα βάζουμε το περιντρόλ στο δοχείο, μετά προσθέτουμε το υδροχλωρικό οξύ. (και ΟΧΙ αντίστροφα, είναι *επικίνδυνο*)

Βάζουμε την πλακέτα που θέλουμε να αποχαλκώσουμε.
Ο χαλκός που φεύγει από την πλακέτα μετατρέπεται μέσα στο διάλυμα σε χλωριούχο χαλκό (cupric chloride).
Τις επόμενες αποχαλκώσεις θα τις κάνει ο χλωριούχος χαλκός.

Στο step 4 έχει και τη χημική εξήγηση.

----------

The_Control_Theory (11-02-16)

----------


## spirakos

Καλησπερα,
Επι μονιμου βασεως κανω το αντιστροφο
Αδειαζω 1-2 μπουκαλια υδροχλωρικο απο μαρκετ αναλογως τη λεκανη και επειτα συμπληρωνω οσο περιδρολ χρειαζεται για να γινει η αποχαλκωση συνηθως 1/3 του υδροχλωρικου

----------


## dovegroup

> Καλησπερα,
> Επι μονιμου βασεως κανω το αντιστροφο
> Αδειαζω 1-2 μπουκαλια υδροχλωρικο απο μαρκετ αναλογως τη λεκανη και επειτα συμπληρωνω οσο περιδρολ χρειαζεται για να γινει η αποχαλκωση συνηθως 1/3 του υδροχλωρικου



Για να προκληθεί εξώθερμη αντίδραση πρέπει το υδροχλωρικό να είναι εργαστηριακό ή μεγάλης περιεκτικότητας όπως και να έχει, αυτό που παίρνεις από το Super είναι περιεκτικότητας 2,3 άντε 5%.
Όπως και να το ρίξεις δεν τρέχει τπτ.
ΟΜΩΣ Αν πάς με εργαστηριακό υψηλής καθαρότητας π.χ. 80% να κάνεις το ίδιο θα ανακαλύψεις τα πύρινα νέφη...
Εργαστηριακό Υδροχλωρικό αποθηκευμένο σε μεταλλική ντουλάπα σε γυάλινο μπουκάλι όσο ερμητικά κλειστό μπορεί μετά από ένα χρόνο το πάνω μέρος της ντουλάπας από το πώμα του μπουκαλιού τρύπησε!
Επίσης σας το έχω πεί κι άλλη φορά μάσκα και ανοιχτό χώρο, τα πνευμόνια σας προσέχετε τα τρώει σιγά σιγά...

----------


## spirakos

10-15% ειναι του Μαρκετ Θειε Ακη, το κλασικο κοκκινο με 0.9 γιουρος το 1/2λιτρο
http://www.ab.gr/click2shop/KAThARIS...0-ML/p/7117994
8831700402206.jpg
Ετσι δε χρειαζεται καθολου νερο το διαλυμα
+10000000 για μασκα και ανοιχτο χωρο, αλλιως τριχλωριουχος


***Συγνωμη, το "κλασικο" ειναι το πορτοκαλι του οποιου την περιεκτικοτητα δεν θυμαμαι***
Εμενα παντως το κοκκινο του ΜΑΜΑΛΗ με εχει βολεψει

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Τα εργαστηριακά διαλύματα οξέων όπως το υδροχλωρικό το υδροφθορικό το θειικό και το νιτρικό οξύ, τα ''πυκνά'' υπερκάθαρα (το υπερκάθαρο αναφερεται στις ξένες προσμίξεις πέραν διαλυμένης ουσιάς και νερου-διαλύτη) συνήθως είναι 38-40% και σε καμία περίπτωση 80% για διαφορους λόγους και επικινδυνότητας και ευχρηστίας αποθήκευσης.
Το υδροχλωρικο οξύ του εμπορίου είναι περίπου 10%, ανάλογα με τον παρασκευαστή και τί ποιότητα προιον θέλει να πουλήσει. Μερικά υδροχλωρικά στο πορτοκαλί μπουκαλάκι των σουπερ μαρκετ είναι οντως πολύ ''νερουλά'' αλλά πιστευώ όλα λίγο πολύ κάνουν για αποχάλκωση αλλά θές την διπλάσια ποσότητα για να καθαρίσεις πχ μια φοιτητική λεκάνη τουαλέτας. :Tongue2:

----------


## Dbnn

Απο σκλαβενιτη παιρνω με 10% αναγραφει για 0.47 ευρω. 

Σκεπαζω την πλακετα με αυτο και ριχνω 2 καπακια περιντρολ μεσα και το κουναω σιγα σιγα. Σε 5 λεπτα εχω πλακετα. 
Αλλα ναι θελει και μασκα και γαντια. 
Μια φορα (βιασυνη και μακακία μαζι) δεν φορεσα μασκα και γαντια και την .....ακουσα!!!!
Οσο για το περιντρολ το παιρνω απο το. ....χρωματοπωλειο!! Φερνει για βιομηχανικη χρηση το λιτρο καπου στα 3.5 με 4 ευρω σε πλαστικο μπουκαλι.

----------


## dovegroup

> 10-15% ειναι του Μαρκετ Θειε Ακη, το κλασικο κοκκινο με 0.9 γιουρος το 1/2λιτρο
> http://www.ab.gr/click2shop/KAThARIS...0-ML/p/7117994
> 8831700402206.jpg
> Ετσι δε χρειαζεται καθολου νερο το διαλυμα
> +10000000 για μασκα και ανοιχτο χωρο, αλλιως τριχλωριουχος
> 
> 
> ***Συγνωμη, το "κλασικο" ειναι το πορτοκαλι του οποιου την περιεκτικοτητα δεν θυμαμαι***
> Εμενα παντως το κοκκινο του ΜΑΜΑΛΗ με εχει βολεψει



Ωχ απέκτησα ανηψιό καλώς τον Σπυράκο!!!
Όπως έλεγα και προηγουμένως είναι πολύ αραιωμένα για ευνόητους λόγους...
Στο φίλο παραπάνω για την καθαρότητα θα απαντήσω αύριο όπου θα έχω και τα ακριβή στοιχεία καθαρότητας...
 από εντελώς έγκυρη πηγή όπου δεν μπορεί να προμηθευτεί ο κάθε ένας εννοείτε...
Μερικά στοιχεία Περί Ασφαλείας Και Παρενεργειών στην σελίδα 11 Παράγραφος 34 του παρακάτω...
http://www.chemeng.ntua.gr/courses/o...s_org_chem.pdf

----------


## kioan

Για περιντρόλ, προτίμησε κάποιο ποιο μεγάλο φαρμακείο, από αυτά που έχουν και εργαστήριο πίσω γιατί τα περισσότερα μικρά έχουν καταντήσει απλώς εμπόριο.
Αν τους ζητήσεις υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου θα ξέρουν τι είναι. Πες τους ότι γνωρίζεις πως είναι καυστικό κλπ γιατί μπορεί να μη σου δίνουν για να σε προστατέψουν από πιθανό ατύχημα λόγω άγνοιας.

----------


## georgiokl

> Για περιντρόλ, προτίμησε κάποιο ποιο μεγάλο φαρμακείο, από αυτά που έχουν και εργαστήριο πίσω γιατί τα περισσότερα μικρά έχουν καταντήσει απλώς εμπόριο.
> Αν τους ζητήσεις υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου θα ξέρουν τι είναι. Πες τους ότι γνωρίζεις πως είναι καυστικό κλπ γιατί μπορεί να μη σου δίνουν για να σε προστατέψουν από πιθανό ατύχημα λόγω άγνοιας.



Μα για να το ζηταω δεν θα ξερω τι ειναι;; αυτο δεν ειναι λογικη!! Τες πα θα το κοιταξω κι θα σας ξαναπω εαν βρω προβλημα! Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!!

----------


## georgiokl

Μια ακομα ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω! Απο μασκες και γαντια μηπως εψετε μια φωτογραφια απο τον γουγλη να δω τι ακριβως! Οχι τιποτα αλλο μην παρω καμια μασκα οτι να ναι και με τρεχετε μετα!! :p

----------


## kioan

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ απλά γάντια σαν αυτά  :Rolleyes:  και προστατευτικά γυαλιά κλειστού τύπου για προστασία από τυχόν πιτσίλισμα.

Μάσκα δεν έχω αλλά πάντα κάνω αποχάλκωση έξω και σε ανοιχτό χώρο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Μια ακομα ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω! Απο μασκες και γαντια μηπως εψετε μια φωτογραφια απο τον γουγλη να δω τι ακριβως! Οχι τιποτα αλλο μην παρω καμια μασκα οτι να ναι και με τρεχετε μετα!! :p



Η αντίδραση απελευθερώνει χλώριο, που είναι αέριο. Οι συνηθισμένες μάσκες δεν κάνουν τίποτα γιατί ειναι για αιωρούμενα σωματίδια. Αυτή τη μέθοδο αποχάλκωσης την κάνεις *μόνο σε ανοικτό χώρο*..

----------


## georgiokl

> Η αντίδραση απελευθερώνει χλώριο, που είναι αέριο. Οι συνηθισμένες μάσκες δεν κάνουν τίποτα γιατί ειναι για αιωρούμενα σωματίδια. Αυτή τη μέθοδο αποχάλκωσης την κάνεις *μόνο σε ανοικτό χώρο*..



το ανοιχτος χωρος ενοειται! αλλα ρωτησα γιατι ολοι γραφετε μασκα και ανοιχτο χωρο!! γι αυτο!!

----------


## Nicholson

> Απο σκλαβενιτη παιρνω με 10% αναγραφει για 0.47 ευρω. 
> 
> Σκεπαζω την πλακετα με αυτο και ριχνω 2 καπακια περιντρολ μεσα και το κουναω σιγα σιγα. Σε 5 λεπτα εχω πλακετα. 
> Αλλα ναι θελει και μασκα και γαντια. 
> Μια φορα (βιασυνη και μακακία μαζι) δεν φορεσα μασκα και γαντια και την .....ακουσα!!!!
> Οσο για το περιντρολ το παιρνω απο το. ....χρωματοπωλειο!! Φερνει για βιομηχανικη χρηση το λιτρο καπου στα 3.5 με 4 ευρω σε πλαστικο μπουκαλι.



Δημητρακη τα εμαθεs τα κολπα που εγραψα σε μια αλλη αναρτηση.............για πλακετεs Και χαρτια....αχαχαααααα

----------


## gethag

> Μιά ερώτηση πάνω στην αποχάλκωση με υδροχλωρικό οξύ και Περυνδρόλ.
> 
> Χρόνια κάνω αποχάλκωση με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Πρόσφατα έμαθα όμως πως μπορείς να κάνεις το μίγμα μόνιμο.
> Είδα κάποια πράγματα στο ιντερνετ αλλά θα ήθελα να κάνουμε λίγο κουβέντα σε αυτό.
> Για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει ή όποιον θέλει να μας δείξει τον τρόπο μιάς και δεν είμαι χημικός...
> 
> Λέξεις κλειδιά για όποιον καταλαβαίνει από χημεία(όχι εγώ): Copper Chloride




Ένα πολύ καλό, σαφές και απλό άρθρο που έχω βρει το οποίο περιέχει και υπολογισμούς και δοσολογίες των χημικών είναι _αυτό_.
Και γραμμένο από Έλληνα! 
Μόνο που δεν έχω κάτσει ακόμα να υπολογίσω σύμφωνα με αυτό τις δοσολογίες για τα δικά μου χημικά: HCL 33% , H2O2 50% (Καλογερόπουλος) 






> Καλησπερα,
> Επι μονιμου βασεως κανω το αντιστροφο
> Αδειαζω 1-2 μπουκαλια υδροχλωρικο απο μαρκετ αναλογως τη λεκανη και επειτα συμπληρωνω οσο περιδρολ χρειαζεται για να γινει η αποχαλκωση συνηθως 1/3 του υδροχλωρικου








> Απο σκλαβενιτη παιρνω με 10% αναγραφει για 0.47 ευρω. 
> 
> Σκεπαζω την πλακετα με αυτο και ριχνω 2 καπακια περιντρολ μεσα και το κουναω σιγα σιγα. Σε 5 λεπτα εχω πλακετα. 
> Αλλα ναι θελει και μασκα και γαντια. 
> Μια φορα (βιασυνη και μακακία μαζι) δεν φορεσα μασκα και γαντια και την .....ακουσα!!!!
> Οσο για το περιντρολ το παιρνω απο το. ....χρωματοπωλειο!! Φερνει για βιομηχανικη χρηση το λιτρο καπου στα 3.5 με 4 ευρω σε πλαστικο μπουκαλι.




Τα χημικά μαζί με τον χαλκό που περιέχουν μετά την αποχάλκωση τι τα κάνετε; :Think:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ένα πολύ καλό, σαφές και απλό άρθρο που έχω βρει το οποίο περιέχει και υπολογισμούς και δοσολογίες των χημικών είναι _αυτό_.
> Και γραμμένο από Έλληνα!



Πολύ μερακλής. Και άκρως επιστημονική αλλά κατανοητή ανάλυση. Θα το παρακολουθώ το blog του.






> Τα χημικά μαζί με τον χαλκό που περιέχουν μετά την αποχάλκωση τι τα κάνετε;



Εγώ δεν ήξερα ότι μπορώ να το ξαναζωντανέψω και στις αρχές το πετούσα στην τουαλέτα. Δεν ήξερα.
Τώρα το αφήνω στον ήλιο και ξεραίνεται σε σκόνη (η οποία κρυσταλώνει και δημιουργεί περίεργα σχέδια) και την σκουπίζω με ένα χαρτί και την καίω σε φωτιά ή στα σκουπίδια.

Πλέον θα δοκιμάσω να προσθέτω οξυγόνο και να το κρατάω για πάντα.

----------


## Dbnn

> Δημητρακη τα εμαθεs τα κολπα που εγραψα σε μια αλλη αναρτηση.............για πλακετεs Και χαρτια....αχαχαααααα



χαχαχα εμ, απο εσάς τους παλιούς μαθαίνουμε και εμείς τα νεούδια!!

Γιώργο, είναι τόσο φθηνά τα υλικά που δεν συμφέρει να τα κρατάς. Έχω ένα σημείο στην αυλή που είναι με χώμα ξερό, το έχω σκάψει και τα ρίχνω εκεί, ρίχνω και νεράκι απο το λάστιχο μετά και τελείωσε το θέμα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> το έχω σκάψει και τα ρίχνω εκεί, ρίχνω και νεράκι απο το λάστιχο μετά και τελείωσε το θέμα.



Ο χαλκός πυ υπάρχει στο μίγμα πάει στον υδροφώρο ορίζοντα και τον μολύνει με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

----------


## gethag

Όντως τα υλικά είναι πολύ φθηνά και επίσης τα οξέα, περιντρόλ κτλ εξουδετερώνονται σχετικά εύκολα, το θέμα είναι στον χαλκό ο οποίος έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι τοξικότατος για το φυσικό περιβάλλον και όχι μόνο.

edit: μαζί γράφαμε.

----------


## Dbnn

Το περιβαλλον θα επηρεαστει απο τα 100ml μιγματος που ριχνω στον κηπο μου και απο πανω ριχνω 2 με 3 λιτρα καθαρο νερο για να εξουδετερωθει εντελως?

Παιδια ας ηρεμησουμε λιγο. 
Περι μολυνσης του περιβαλλοντος υπαρχουν πολυ πιο σοβαρα πραγματα να απασχολουμαστε παρα τα 100-200ml αποχαλκωτικου υγρου που ριχνουμε...
Υ.γ. εσυ τα εριχνες στην τουαλετα κιολας οπως ειπες πριν. Δεν θες να δεις μπορουν να παθουν οι σωληνες σου και το υγρο αυτο που πηγαινει ατοφιο στους υπονομους που απο εκει οδηγειται μετα απο φιλτραρισμα στη θαλασσα....

----------


## georgiokl

Αρα τελικα τι τα κανουμε τα χρησικοποιημενα υλικα που τα πεταμε;;;

----------


## Dbnn

> Αρα τελικα τι τα κανουμε τα χρησικοποιημενα υλικα που τα πεταμε;;;



Τους ριχνουμε μπολικο νερακι και τα πεταμε απλα σε ενα μερος που δεν εχουν προσβαση παιδια, σκυλια, γατια, ποντικια κλπ. 
Για περαιτερω οικολογικες ανησυχιες δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## georgiokl

Μπολικο νερο κι στην τουαλετα δεν παιζει;; δεν ειναι σωστο;;;

----------


## alefgr

> Αρα τελικα τι τα κανουμε τα χρησικοποιημενα υλικα που τα πεταμε;;;



Επειδή χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά ισχυρά χημικά από τον manischemicals, πρέπει να κάνω αραίωση στο μίγμα γιατί αλλιώς παραγίνεται γρήγορα η αποχάλκωση και δεν μπορώ να έχω οπτικό έλεγχο. Αντί να βάζω νερό για αραίωση, χρησιμοποιώ 50% από παλιό μίγμα αποχάλκωσης που το φυλάω σε πλαστικό μπουκάλι, 30% υδροχλωρικό οξύ και 20% περυντρόλ.

----------


## gethag

> Το περιβαλλον θα επηρεαστει απο τα 100ml μιγματος που ριχνω στον κηπο μου και απο πανω ριχνω 2 με 3 λιτρα καθαρο νερο για να εξουδετερωθει εντελως?
> 
> Παιδια ας ηρεμησουμε λιγο. 
> Περι μολυνσης του περιβαλλοντος υπαρχουν πολυ πιο σοβαρα πραγματα να απασχολουμαστε παρα τα 100-200ml αποχαλκωτικου υγρου που ριχνουμε...
> Υ.γ. εσυ τα εριχνες στην τουαλετα κιολας οπως ειπες πριν. Δεν θες να δεις μπορουν να παθουν οι σωληνες σου και το υγρο αυτο που πηγαινει ατοφιο στους υπονομους που απο εκει οδηγειται μετα απο φιλτραρισμα στη θαλασσα....




Ο χαλκός δεν νομίζω να εξουδετερώνεται με το νερό.
Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν είναι σωστή αυτή η νοοτροπία, διότι αν πολύ απλά όλοι ρυπαίνουμε έστω και λίγο(αυτό είναι σχετικό) το περιβάλλον, η συνολική ρύπανση που προκύπτει είναι πολύ μεγάλη.
Γι' αυτό λοιπόν λέω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος πώς μπορούμε να απορρίψουμε τον *χαλκό* οικολογικά, ή καλύτερα να τον απομονώσουμε από το διάλυμα και να τον εκμεταλλευθούμε εμπορικά. :Rolleyes:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Το περιβαλλον θα επηρεαστει απο τα 100ml μιγματος που ριχνω στον κηπο μου και απο πανω ριχνω 2 με 3 λιτρα καθαρο νερο για να εξουδετερωθει εντελως?
> 
> Παιδια ας ηρεμησουμε λιγο. 
> Περι μολυνσης του περιβαλλοντος υπαρχουν πολυ πιο σοβαρα πραγματα να απασχολουμαστε παρα τα 100-200ml αποχαλκωτικου υγρου που ριχνουμε...
> Υ.γ. εσυ τα εριχνες στην τουαλετα κιολας οπως ειπες πριν. Δεν θες να δεις μπορουν να παθουν οι σωληνες σου και το υγρο αυτο που πηγαινει ατοφιο στους υπονομους που απο εκει οδηγειται μετα απο φιλτραρισμα στη θαλασσα....



Το ότι το έριχνα στην τουαλέτα μου όταν δεν ήξερα τί έκανα ή το ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι να το κάνουμε δεν πάει να πει ότι πρέπει να βρούμε μιά γρήγορη λύση και να μην το ψάξουμε.
Πιστεύω ότι όσο νερό και να ρίξεις δεν είναι το θέμα οτι είναι οξύ κι άρα με το νερό το αραιώνεις. Είναι πως περιέχει βαρέα μέταλλα μέσα του.
Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως ο υδροφόρος ορίζοντας δεν χρειάζεται τα 2-3 λίτρα νερού που ρίχνεις γιατί έχει τόνους από αυτό.

Προτίνω να το ξανασκεφτούμε να ρωτήσουμε φίλους μας χημικούς να μας πουν και να το κάνουμε ότι μας πουν. Αν έχει κανείς να ρωτήσει να μας πει.

100ml εσύ 100ml εγώ το φτάνουμε το όριο μόλυνσης όλοι μαζί.


----------------------------------------------------------------

Βαρέα  ονομάζονται τα μέταλλα με ατομικό βάρος μεγαλύτερο αυτού του σιδήρου  (Fe). Ο όρος "βαρέα μέταλλα", παρότι περιλαμβάνει πολλά άλλα, αναφέρεται  κυρίως στον μόλυβδο (Pb), τον υδράργυρο (Hg), *τον χαλκό (Cu)*, το κάδμιο  (Cd), και το χρώμιο (Cr). Τα βαρέα μέταλλα είναι φυσικά συστατικά του  φλοιού της γης. Δεν μπορούν να διασπαστούν σε απλούστερες μορφές ή να  καταστραφούν.
Read more: http://medlabgr.blogspot.com/2014/03...#ixzz3ztzGeobs

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Το όριο του χαλκού στον υδροφώρο ορίζοντα για να σημάνει μόλυνση μόλις είδα οτι είναι 2ug/l ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό.

----------


## Dbnn

Φιλε μου δεν γνωριζω χημεια, ουτε θελω να μαθω. Εαν υπαρχει τροπος να αποβαλλω αυτα τα 100ml μου με ασφαλεια και προβλεπομενα, τοτε ΝΑΙ θελω να το μαθω και να το πραξω.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Φιλε μου δεν γνωριζω χημεια, ουτε θελω να μαθω. Εαν υπαρχει τροπος να αποβαλλω αυτα τα 100ml μου με ασφαλεια και προβλεπομενα, τοτε ΝΑΙ θελω να το μαθω και να το πραξω.



Ούτε εγώ ξέρω αλλά δεν θα είναι κάτι περίπλοκο. Παλιά είχα πάει στο χημείο του κράτους(παράρτημα βόλος) και μου είχαν πει να πηγαίνω να το δίνω σε βιομηχανίες που έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτές μαζεύουν χημικά και τα δίνουν σε εταιρείες που τα επεξεργάζονται. Πράγμα που δεν έκανα γιατί το αμέλησα.

----------


## nestoras

Ραντίστε κανένα δέντρο με χαλκό, μη στενοχωριέστε για το περιβάλλον, δεν κάνει κακό!  :Smile: 

https://www.google.gr/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=...83%CE%BC%CE%B1


Όσον αφορά στα οξέα, αυτά θα πρέπει να εξουδετερόνωνται πρώτα με κάποια βάση (πχ σόδα) ώστε να προκύπτει άλας+νερό. Το αντίθετο για τα βασικά (θα πρέπει να εξουδετερόνωνται με οξύ ώστε πάλι να προκύπτει άλας+νερό.

----------


## Dbnn

Οταν "επαιζα" με τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο, τον εριχνα στις γλαστρες μολις τελειωνα. Τα λουλουδακια πηραν τα πανω τους!!
Το νερο δεν εξουδετερωνει το υδροχλωρικο οξυ και το περιδρολ?

----------


## kioan

> Το νερο δεν εξουδετερωνει το υδροχλωρικο οξυ και το περιδρολ?



Απλά τα αραιώνει, δεν τα εξουδετερώνει.
Για να εξουδετερωθούν θα πρέπει να γίνει κάποια χημική αντίδραση για να μετατραπούν σε αδρανή χημικά.

----------


## nestoras

> Οταν "επαιζα" με τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο, τον εριχνα στις γλαστρες μολις τελειωνα. Τα λουλουδακια πηραν τα πανω τους!!
> Το νερο δεν εξουδετερωνει το υδροχλωρικο οξυ και το περιδρολ?




Δες post #90 για εξουδετέρωση.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Δες post #90 για εξουδετέρωση.




Αν ισχύει θα είναι τέλειο!!!!!

----------


## nestoras

> Αν ισχύει θα είναι τέλειο!!!!!



Απλά θα πρέπει να έχεις κι ένα "πεχάμετρο" για να σταματήσεις να αραιώνεις όταν φτάσεις στο pH 7 (ουδέτερο διάλυμα).

----------


## dovegroup

> Ραντίστε κανένα δέντρο με χαλκό, μη στενοχωριέστε για το περιβάλλον, δεν κάνει κακό! 
> 
> https://www.google.gr/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=...83%CE%BC%CE%B1
> 
> 
> Όσον αφορά στα οξέα, αυτά θα πρέπει να εξουδετερόνωνται πρώτα με κάποια βάση (πχ σόδα) ώστε να προκύπτει άλας+νερό. Το αντίθετο για τα βασικά (θα πρέπει να εξουδετερόνωνται με οξύ ώστε πάλι να προκύπτει άλας+νερό.




Πρίν 23 χρόνια ήμουν αυτόπτης μάρτυρας καλοκαίρι σε ατύχημα με σπασμένο γυάλινο δοχείο HCI σε προαύλιο χώρο εργοστασίου, ένας εργάτης βλακωδώς πήγε με την μάνικα του νερού να καθαρίσει το HCI από τον προαύλιο χώρο, τελευταία στιγμή ουρλιάζοντας ο χημικός μηχανικός της εταιρείας τον σταμάτησε και ρίξανε πιθανόν κάλιο η νάτριο για να γίνει εξουδετέρωση και να το πλύνουν αργότερα.
Εχω επιβεβαίωση πως τότε χρησιμοποιούνταν HCI proanalysis 38% για το χημικό τμήμα της εταιρείας που είναι και το μέγιστο που θα μπορούσε κάποιος να προμηθευτεί αυτό σημαίνει πώς αυτό που αγοράζετε από έξω ορθώς μπορεί να γράφει 10% αλλά στην ουσία πρέπει είναι 3.7% maximum!
Το 10% ή (3.7%) κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά όπου πέσει...
http://www.insituconservation.com/en...d_pro_analysis

Εγώ απορώ γιατί θα πρέπει να παίζετε με HCI και όχι με Natrium Persulfate που κάνει καθαρή δουλειά και είναι και πιο ακίνδυνο!

----------


## georgiokl

> Πρίν 23 χρόνια ήμουν αυτόπτης μάρτυρας καλοκαίρι σε ατύχημα με σπασμένο γυάλινο δοχείο HCI σε προαύλιο χώρο εργοστασίου, ένας εργάτης βλακωδώς πήγε με την μάνικα του νερού να καθαρίσει το HCI από τον προαύλιο χώρο, τελευταία στιγμή ουρλιάζοντας ο χημικός μηχανικός της εταιρείας τον σταμάτησε και ρίξανε πιθανόν κάλιο η νάτριο για να γίνει εξουδετέρωση και να το πλύνουν αργότερα.
> Εχω επιβεβαίωση πως τότε χρησιμοποιούνταν HCI proanalysis 38% για το χημικό τμήμα της εταιρείας που είναι και το μέγιστο που θα μπορούσε κάποιος να προμηθευτεί αυτό σημαίνει πώς αυτό που αγοράζετε από έξω ορθώς μπορεί να γράφει 10% αλλά στην ουσία πρέπει είναι 3.7% maximum!
> Το 10% ή (3.7%) κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά όπου πέσει...
> http://www.insituconservation.com/en...d_pro_analysis
> 
> Εγώ απορώ γιατί θα πρέπει να παίζετε με HCI και όχι με Natrium Persulfate που κάνει καθαρή δουλειά και είναι και πιο ακίνδυνο!




γιατι ειναι ποιο φθηνο !  τελος παντων τελικα βρηκαμε καμια ακρη;; ριχνουμε σοδα για εξουδετερωση και μετα τι το κανουμε το μειγμα;;;

----------


## georgiokl

τελικα ρε παιδια κανεις δεν ξερει που το πεταμε το διαλυμα???

----------


## vasilisd

Αν ερασιτεχνικά αποχαλκώνεις, μπορείς να τα ρίξεις σε μια γλάστρα με χώμα που έχεις καλύψει την επιφάνεια της με χοντρό χαλίκι, προστατευμένη απο βροχή. Βασική προυπόθεση η γλάστρα να μην είναι προσβάσιμη σε μικρά παιδιά βέβαια.

----------


## kalarakis

Στη λεκάνη .... την καθαρίζει.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Στη λεκάνη .... την καθαρίζει.



Όχι στην λεκάνη!!! Το καθαρό περινδρόλ την καθαρίζει αλλά αυτό που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για αποχάλκωση περιέχει βαρέα μέταλλα και επίσης με τον καιρό αποχαλκώνει και τυχόν μεταλλικές επαφές στην αποχέτευση.

Το μαζεύουμε σε 5λιτρη συσκευασία( ή ότι μπορούμε να βρούμε) και το πηγαίνουμε σε μέρος συλλογής αποβλήτων. Στην δική μου περίπτωση ένα εργοστάσιο χημικών όπου το παίρνουν τζάμπα χωρίς να δώσω τίποτα.

Αν το καπακώσεις και το αφήσεις μέρες μαζεύει αέρα και όταν το ανοίξεις δημιουργεί πίεση οπότε καλύτερα σε δοχείο χωρίς καπάκι μέχρι την τελική μεταφορά.

----------


## thomasdriver

Μπορώ  να μάθω ποιά είναι τα βαρέα μέταλλα ...γιατί απο το σχολείο θυμάμαι ότι ..HCL+Cu=CuCl+H++. και απ' ότι θυμάμαι ο χαλκός δεν είναι βαρύ μέταλλο.
Εκτός αν λόγω ηλικίας τα έχω ξεχάσει.

----------


## kioan

> Μπορώ  να μάθω ποιά είναι τα βαρέα μέταλλα ...γιατί απο το σχολείο θυμάμαι ότι ..HCL+Cu=CuCl+H++. και απ' ότι θυμάμαι ο χαλκός δεν είναι βαρύ μέταλλο.
> Εκτός αν λόγω ηλικίας τα έχω ξεχάσει.



Ο χαλκός συμπεριλαμβάνεται και αυτός στα βαρέα μέταλλα και θεωρείται τοξικός εάν μολύνει τον υδροφόρο ορίζοντα. Λόγω αυτής την ιδιότητάς του, προϊόντα από κράματα χαλκού (πόμολα, σωλήνες, χειρολαβές) θεωρούνται πως έχουν αντιμικροβιακές ιδιότητες επειδή δεν επιτρέπουν την μετάδοση λοιμωδών νόσων.

----------


## thomasdriver

Οπότε εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και κάτι 10ετίες θειικό χαλκό για τα ζαρζαβατικά μου λογικά πρέπει να είμαι πεθαμένος.Αλλά και το χώμα που τρώει τόσα χρόνια αυτό το δηλητήριο δεν πρέπει να φυτρώνει τίποτα πλέον..........παιδιά κάτι δεν μου λέτε καλά και με μπερδεύετε γέρο ανθρωπο. :Confused1:  :Think:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Χημικός δεν είμαι και όλα αυτά που λέω μου τα είπαν στο χημείο του κράτους(υποκατάστημα Βόλου).

Το όριο χαλκού στον υδροφόρο ορίζοντα παλιά το είχα ψάξει και αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν νομίζω 2mg ανά τετραγωνικό.Δείτε ποστ 87...
Όποιος ξέρει τι να πατήσει στο Google για να το βρεί ας το κάνει.
Δεν μπορώ να βρώ την πηγή πιά.

----------


## georgiokl

Στον βολο το βρηκες το εργοστασιο εδω στην αθηνα που να το παω;;;

Στάλθηκε από το JY-S3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Χημικός δεν είμαι και όλα αυτά που λέω μου τα είπαν στο χημείο του κράτους(υποκατάστημα Βόλου).
> 
> Το όριο χαλκού στον υδροφόρο ορίζοντα παλιά το είχα ψάξει και αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν νομίζω 2mg ανά τετραγωνικό.Δείτε ποστ 87...
> Όποιος ξέρει τι να πατήσει στο Google για να το βρεί ας το κάνει.
> Δεν μπορώ να βρώ την πηγή πιά.




*Κ.Υ.Α Υ2/2600/2001*  (ΦΕΚ 892/Β`/11.7.2001) Ποιότητα του νερού ανθρώπινης κατανάλωσης, σε συμμόρφωση προς την οδηγία 98/83/ΕΚ του Συμβουλίου της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης της 3ης Νοεμβρίου 1998
2mg/L ειναι το όριο του χαλκού για νερό ανθρώπινης καταναλωσης. Κατα Ζανάκη και Standard methods for the examination of Water οι μετρήσεις χαλκού πρεπει να λαμβανονται με το εξεταζόμενο νερό σε ηρεμία για 12 ώρες (οποτε αν μιλαμε για αντλιοστασια αυτο θα πρεπει να σταματησει για 12 ωρες). Το ενδεικτικό επίπεδο συγκέντρωσης χαλκού για το πόσιμο νερο ειναι 100μg/L. 
Ο χαλκός εκτος απο τοξικοτητα όταν ειναι διαλυμένος στο νερό εχει και απολυμαντικες ιδιοτητες και μαλιστα σημαντικές σε βακτηρια οπως το e-coli τον εντεροκοκκο αλλα και σε μικροοργανισμους οπως η πολυομυελύτιδα.

Παμε τωρα σε αυτο που μας ενδιαφέρει γιατι τιθενται ορια και στα αποβλητα εκτος απο τα ποσιμα νερα. Κατα Την οδηγία της ΕΕ και την ελληνική ΚΥΑ (Ζανακη Κ, Ελεγχος ποιοτητας νερου) οποιοδηποτε αποβλητο νερό αποβάλλεται σε επιφανειακα ή θαλασσινα νερα δεν θα πρεπει να εχει συγκέντρωση χαλκου άνω του 1.5mg/L. Οποτε αν αραιωνουμε το αποβλητο μας σε συγκεντρωσεις χαλκου κατω του 1.5mg/L ειναι νομιμο (και ηθικο???) να το πεταξουμε οπου θελουμε. 
Βεβαια για να μπορεσουμε να προσδιορισουμε με ακριβεια τον στοιχειακο χαλκο στο νερο που θελουμε να πετάξουμε απαιτείται ενας φασματογράφος ατομικης απορρόφησης που κανει περι τις 500000 ευρω.
Μπορούμε ομως προσεγγιστικα βλεποντας περιπου την επιφανεια της πλακέτας που αποχαλκωσαμε να υπολογισουμε τη συγκεντωση σε χαλκό του αποβλήτου μας, και να το αραιωσουμε καταλληλως πριν το πεταξουμε.

----------

kioan (03-04-16), 

The_Control_Theory (04-04-16)

----------


## Dbnn

> Οπότε εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και κάτι 10ετίες θειικό χαλκό για τα ζαρζαβατικά μου λογικά πρέπει να είμαι πεθαμένος.Αλλά και το χώμα που τρώει τόσα χρόνια αυτό το δηλητήριο δεν πρέπει να φυτρώνει τίποτα πλέον..........παιδιά κάτι δεν μου λέτε καλά και με μπερδεύετε γέρο ανθρωπο.



Χαχαχαχαχα Θεος!!

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Στον βολο το βρηκες το εργοστασιο εδω στην αθηνα που να το παω;;;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το JY-S3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Η Αθήνα πιο πολλά από Βόλο εργοστάσια έχει.
Πήγα χτύπησα πόρτα σε τυχαίο εργοστάσιο( στον πορτιέρη-secourity ) και ρώτησα κανονικά αν μπορώ να δίνω χημικά που δεν ξέρω πως να εξουδετερώσω.
Με πήγαν στον υπεύθυνο και μου πε φιλικά πέρνα και να μας τα αφήνεις κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το ίδιο το εργοστάσιο τα δίνει τα χημικά μαζί με άλλα αλλού. Προφανώς σε εταιρεία περισυλλογής αποβλήτων(επι πληρωμή από το εργοστάσιο )

Η δική μου ποσότητα 1λίτρο το τρίμηνο είναι αμελητέα ποσότητα γι αυτούς.

----------


## Satcom

> Ο χαλκός συμπεριλαμβάνεται και αυτός στα βαρέα μέταλλα και θεωρείται τοξικός εάν μολύνει τον υδροφόρο ορίζοντα. *Λόγω αυτής την ιδιότητάς του, προϊόντα από κράματα χαλκού (πόμολα, σωλήνες, χειρολαβές) θεωρούνται πως έχουν αντιμικροβιακές ιδιότητες επειδή δεν επιτρέπουν την μετάδοση λοιμωδών νόσων*.






Το ότι σκοτώνει και τα Νεφελιμ  που το βάζεις;
Καμιά σοβαρή αναφορά πέρα από τα διάφορα απίθανα sites και blogs(με αγιουβερδες , ομοιοπαθητικές μασαζοκαλσον αρνητικές και θετικές ενέργειες) που αναπαράγει το ένα το άλλο υπάρχει;

Η να πάρω το Άστρα και Όραμα;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Το ότι σκοτώνει και τα Νεφελιμ  που το βάζεις;
> Καμιά σοβαρή αναφορά πέρα από τα διάφορα απίθανα sites και blogs(με αγιουβερδες , ομοιοπαθητικές μασαζοκαλσον αρνητικές και θετικές ενέργειες) που αναπαράγει το ένα το άλλο υπάρχει;
> 
> Η να πάρω το Άστρα και Όραμα;



Το αγιουβέρδα είναι αγιουβέδα. Στηρίζεται στην λέξη βέδα.

Πρέπει να διαβάσεις κάποια πράγματα.

Paper(ένα από τα πολλά) με αποτελέσματα μελέτης επιφανειών χαλκού σε σαλμονέλα εδώ. Σοβαρή εταιρεία κι όχι ανατολική σοφία.Το ότι ο χαλκός είναι βαρεό μέταλλο δεν το συζητάμε καν. Wikipedia αλλά και αγγλικό site για επιβεβαίωση.Σε μορφή σπαθιού σκοτώνει και Νεφελίμ...

----------


## thomasdriver

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!! Να αλλάξετε όλοι τους χαλκοσωλήνες  παροχής νερού στα σπίτια σας διότι κινδυνεύετε να πάθετε καρκίνο απο το βαρύ αυτό μέταλλο.

Για συνέλθετε σας παρακαλώ και να καταλαβαίνετε τι διαβάζετε. 1) Αυτό που απομένει από την  Αντίδραση  υδροχλωρικού οξέος και χαλκού είναι ...χλωριούχος χαλκός ο οποίος είναι υδατοδιαλυτός και προσδίδει και κάποια ιχνοστοιχεία τα οποία χρειάζονται τα φυτά. Όπως και ο θει'ι'κός χαλκός  δεν είναι τοξικός. Μπορεί να συγκαταλέγεται στα βαρέα μέταλλα, λόγω του ειδικού του βάρους αλλά τοξικός γίνεται σε πολύ μεγάλες συγκεντρώσεις στον οργανισμό. Εάν λοιπόν φάτε ρινίσματα χαλκού τότε στό στομάχι σας με το υδροχλωρικό οξύ που περιέχει θα γίνει ότι βλέπετε με την πλακέτα. Δηλ.  της πουτ@ν@ς. Τά αέρια θα ανέβουν προς τούς πνεύμονες και τον εγκέφαλο, και θα πεθάνετε.
 2)Τώρα στο δίκτυο του νερού,με το χλώριο που υπάρχει δημιουργείται επιφανειακά ένα στρώμα χλωριούχου χαλκού (η πρασινίλα που βλέπετε) η οποία  και δρά ως μόνωση μεταξύ καθαρού χαλκού και νερού.Βέβαια κάποια ιχνοστοιχεία χαλκού περνάνε,αλλά όπως είπαμε είναι ωφέλιμα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Κύριε Θωμά γνωρίζεται από χημεία ή απλά μιλάτε τυχαία?

Επίσης να σας ρωτήσω. Το PH του διαλύματος επιρρεάζει την κατάσταση ή μήπως δεν πρέπει να μας απασχολεί αυτό?

Επειδή φαίνεται πως περισσότερο ειρωνεύεστε παρά δίνεται κάποιο στοιχείο επιστημονικό γι' αυτό το λέω.
Αν  γνωρίζεται χημεία επειδή εγώ δεν γνωρίζω και πήγα ρώτησα στο χημείο του  κράτους πείτε μου να μάθω και με χαρά θα πετάω το χημικό στην τουαλέτα από αύριο και θα σταματήσω να ταλαιπωριέμαι να το πάω 15 χιλιόμετρα βόλτα κάθε φορά.

Δίνω κι αυτό αν βοηθάει πουθενά.

----------


## thomasdriver

Να πώ την αλήθεια περισσότερο ύφος πλάκας ήταν και όχι ειρωνικό. Δεν μου αρέσει να ειρωνεύομαι κανέναν,και αν έδωσα τέτοια εντύπωση ζητώ συγνώμη.
 Τώρα επι της ουσίας. Γνωρίζω απο χημεία και αυτά που λέω είναι η αλήθεια. το ΡΗ είναι όξινο αλλα το έδαφος έχει αρκετά αλκαλικά για να εξουδετερώσει το HCL και να το μετατρέψει σε άλατα.Μήν έχεις ενοχές λοιπόν και ρίχνε τα ακόμη και στην αποχέτευση , δεν είναι επικίνδυνο.Και τέλος έχε υπ'όψιν σου ότι σε μία χημική αντίδραση τα στοιχεία που συντελούν σε αυτήν παύουν να εχουν τις ίδιες ιδιότητες με τα αρχικά....είναι άλλο πράγμα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Να πώ την αλήθεια περισσότερο ύφος πλάκας ήταν και όχι ειρωνικό. Δεν μου αρέσει να ειρωνεύομαι κανέναν,και αν έδωσα τέτοια εντύπωση ζητώ συγνώμη.
>  Τώρα επι της ουσίας. Γνωρίζω απο χημεία και αυτά που λέω είναι η αλήθεια. το ΡΗ είναι όξινο αλλα το έδαφος έχει αρκετά αλκαλικά για να εξουδετερώσει το HCL και να το μετατρέψει σε άλατα.Μήν έχεις ενοχές λοιπόν και ρίχνε τα ακόμη και στην αποχέτευση , δεν είναι επικίνδυνο.Και τέλος έχε υπ'όψιν σου ότι σε μία χημική αντίδραση τα στοιχεία που συντελούν σε αυτήν παύουν να εχουν τις ίδιες ιδιότητες με τα αρχικά....είναι άλλο πράγμα.



 :Smile:  Είσαι ωραίος τύπος. Σε συμπάθησα. Κι εγώ συγνώμη. Με θέματα οικολογίας είμαι ευαίσθητος.
Μακάρι να ήξερα και χημεία. Ξέρω μόνο Λυκείου κι αυτή ότι θυμάμαι.
Θα σε πιστέψω αλλά θα πάω να ξαναρωτήσω το χημείο να δω που στήρίζουν αυτοί το επιχείρημα που μου 'χαν πει.

edit: Παρόλο που έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να σε πιστέψω. Ειλικρινά.
Εννοείτε πιστεύω πως γνωρίζεις από χημεία απλά ίσως κάτι να σου διαφεύγει.
Όπως κι εγώ γνωρίζω από μικροελεγκτές αλλά κάνα λάθος το κάνω.
Θέλω λίγο να συζητήσουμε αυτό.

 Είχες πει πως βγαίνει χλωριούχος χαλκός. Copper Chloride.
Μόλις το έψαξα και βρήκα το msds του Copper Chloride. Εδώ

Γράφει διάφορα για τοξικό κλπ αλλά αυτό που με κράτησε είναι παρακάτω:



Επίσης γράφει ότι είναι τοξικό για τα ψάρια κι άλλα.

edit: Κι αυτό.

----------


## Satcom

> Αυτό που απομένει από την  Αντίδραση  υδροχλωρικού οξέος και χαλκού είναι



Τίποτα..
Το υδροχλωρικό οξύ* δεν* αντιδρά με τον χαλκό (και με κάποια άλλα).

----------


## thomasdriver

> Τίποτα..
> Το υδροχλωρικό οξύ* δεν* αντιδρά με τον χαλκό (και με κάποια άλλα).



.......και τον χαλκό της πλακέτας τον τρώει ο αέρας.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Τίποτα..
> Το υδροχλωρικό οξύ* δεν* αντιδρά με τον χαλκό (και με κάποια άλλα).



Ισχύει αλλά υπάρχει και ο καταλήτης στο μίγμα όμως. Περινδρόλ.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> .......και τον χαλκό της πλακέτας τον τρώει ο αέρας.



Και όμως...Το επιπλέον οξυγόνο από το υπεροξείδιο τον τρώει. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Stop...emistry-Break/

Μην τρελλαινόμαστε με τον χαλκό. Ακόμα και το νερό είναι τοξικό αν κατεβάσεις δυο κουβάδες.

Και εδώ περισσότερα για τον χαλκό και την επίδρασή του στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό.

----------

The_Control_Theory (04-04-16)

----------


## thomasdriver

Το υδροχλωρικό που χρησιμοποιούμε απο τα σούπερ μάρκετ ειναι περιεκτικότητας  από 10- 20% το πολύ.Με αυτήν την πυκνότητα ο χαλκός θα διαλυθεί σε 2 μήνες.Εκτός αυτού θα κάνει και ενα στρώμα χλωριούχου χαλκού επιδρώντας ως μόνωση.
 Το Η2Ο2  (περιντρόλ οξειδώνει τον χαλκό και επιταχύνεται η αντίδραση .Εδώ λοιπόν εχει την ικανότητα να τον διαλύσει.

----------


## Satcom

> Το υδροχλωρικό που χρησιμοποιούμε απο τα σούπερ μάρκετ ειναι περιεκτικότητας  από 10- 20% το πολύ.Με αυτήν την πυκνότητα ο χαλκός θα διαλυθεί σε 2 μήνες.
>  Το Η2Ο2  (περιντρόλ  ανεβάζει την περιεκτικότητα (ανάλογα με την ποσότητα που θα προσθέσουμε) σε 60-70-80% .Εδώ λοιπόν εχει την ικανότητα να τον διαλύσει.



*Δεν θέλω να σε προσβάλλω αλλά δεν έχεις ιδέα γιατί μιλάς.*
*Περιεκτικότητες 60 70 80 %  απλά δεν υπάρχουν.*
*Η αντίδραση με το υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου δεν έχει να κάνει με την περιεκτικότητα του οξέως.*
*Μπορεί δε άνετα το HCL να αντικατασταθεί από απλό ξυδάκι.*
*Back to School !*

----------


## thomasdriver

Ωραία εσύ χρησιμοποίησε ξυδάκι και πές μας να μάθουμε και εμείς οι άσχετοι πως θα το κάνουμε να αποφύγουμε και τους κινδύνους του υδροχλωρικού.Ο μπακάκος με τα χημικά στην οδο δεληγιάννη έχει HCL 99% αν ενδιαφέρεσαι.....τιμή λίτρου δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Ωραία εσύ χρησιμοποίησε ξυδάκι και πές μας να μάθουμε και εμείς οι άσχετοι πως θα το κάνουμε να αποφύγουμε και τους κινδύνους του υδροχλωρικού.Ο μπακάκος με τα χημικά στην οδο δεληγιάννη έχει HCL 99% αν ενδιαφέρεσαι.....τιμή λίτρου δεν γνωρίζω.



Το υδροχλωρικό οξυ το νιτρικό οξυ και καποια αλλα οξέα θεωρούμε οτι τα πυκνά τους διαλύματα εχουν συγκεντρωση εως 38-40% . Μεγαλυτερες συγκεντρωσεις ειναι επικινδυνες στη μεταφορα τους, θελουν ακριβα δοχεια αποθηκευσης και επισης παραγουν αερια. Ακομα και στα χημικα εργαστηρια τα διαλυματα υδροχλωρικου οξεος εχουν συγκεντρωση 38%.

Αλήθεια όταν λεμε διαλυμα HCL 100% τι ακριβως εννοούμε? Το HCL στη φυσική του κατάσταση είναι αεριο...Και για να το εχεις 100% σε μορφη υγρου θα πρεπει να το εχεις υπο πίεση αρκετών αρμοσφαιρών. Αν ο κύριος Μπακάκος πουλάει 100% HCL σε φιάλες οξυγονου με γεια του με χαρά του.

Οταν λεμε διαλυμα υδροχλωριου 38% εννοούμε ότι σε 100gr διαλυματος (νερου-υδροχλωριου) υπαρχουν διαλυμένα 38g υδροχλωρικού οξεος.

----------


## thomasdriver

Δεν είναι διάλυμα...ονομάζεται ατμίζον HCL και το πουλά μόνο σε χημικά εργαστήρια. Ξεφύγαμε όμως απο το κυρίως θέμα και εγώ σταματώ εδώ. Καληνύχτα σε όλους.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Δεν είναι διάλυμα...ονομάζεται ατμίζον HCL και το πουλά μόνο σε χημικά εργαστήρια. Ξεφύγαμε όμως απο το κυρίως θέμα και εγώ σταματώ εδώ. Καληνύχτα σε όλους.



Να σε ρωτήσω. Εισαι σίγουρος οτι δεν πουλά ατμίζον 99% νιτρικό οξυ και μπερδεύτηκες. Με όλο το σεβασμό αλλα μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Το νιτρικό οξυ ατμίζει σε συγκέντρωση 99% και πουλιέται και σε αυτή τη μορφή.

----------


## kioan

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από kioan
> 
> 
> Ο χαλκός συμπεριλαμβάνεται και αυτός στα βαρέα μέταλλα και θεωρείται τοξικός εάν μολύνει τον υδροφόρο ορίζοντα. *Λόγω αυτής την ιδιότητάς του, προϊόντα από κράματα χαλκού (πόμολα, σωλήνες, χειρολαβές) θεωρούνται πως έχουν αντιμικροβιακές ιδιότητες επειδή δεν επιτρέπουν την μετάδοση λοιμωδών νόσων.*
> 
> 
> 
> Το ότι σκοτώνει και τα Νεφελιμ  που το βάζεις;
> Καμιά σοβαρή αναφορά πέρα από τα διάφορα απίθανα sites και blogs(με αγιουβερδες , ομοιοπαθητικές μασαζοκαλσον αρνητικές και θετικές ενέργειες) που αναπαράγει το ένα το άλλο υπάρχει;
> ...




Αν και έλαβες ήδη μία απάντηση από άλλο μέλος δε σε βλέπω να ανακαλείς κανέναν από τους χαρακτηρισμούς που έκανες, οπότε μιας και όλα αυτά τα ειρωνικά σου σχόλια αναφέρονταν σε εμένα προσωπικά, θα απαντήσω στην ερώτηση που μου θέτεις:

Ναι, να το πάρεις το Άστρα και Όραμα, διότι τα άρθρα που περιέχει είναι του επιπέδου που μπορείς να κατανοήσεις. Γιατί όπως φαίνεται, η ειρωνία σου είναι πολύ πιο ανεπτυγμένη από τη δεξιότητα αναζήτησης έγκυρων επιστημονικών πηγών και διασταύρωσης πληροφοριών.

----------


## IRF

> .Ο μπακάκος με τα χημικά στην οδο δεληγιάννη έχει HCL 99% αν ενδιαφέρεσαι.....τιμή λίτρου δεν γνωρίζω.



Βάλε φωτογραφία της ετικέτας δούμε μήπως είναι άλλο οξύ *το υδροχλωρικό σταματά στο 37%*. Μετά ατμίζει ανυπόφορα δεν μπορεί να διακινηθεί.
Δεν υπάρχει ο λόγος χρήσης πάνω από 37%. Επίσης αν υπάρχει 99% (δεν το έχω δει ποτέ)θα είναι αμπούλα και η τιμή είναι πανάκριβη.Δεν είδα υδροχλωρικό 99%. Μάλλον θειικό εννοείς που πάει σε 98%.Το νιτρικό επίσης σταματά σε 68%  συγκεντρώσεις μετά γίνεται επικίνδυνο ανοίγεις το καπάκι και σκουριάζουν τα πάντα στο δωμάτιο

----------


## kioan

Για να μην δημιουργείται σύγχυση, ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα.

*Υδροχλώριο (HCl)*: αέριο (σε συνθήκες περιβάλλοντος), άχρωμο. Όταν απελευθερωθεί στον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα δημιουργεί λευκούς ατμούς υδροχλωρικού οξέος.

*Υδροχλωρικό Οξύ*: υδατικό διάλυμα υδροχλωρίου. Σε συνθήκες περιβάλλοντος διατίθεται σε μέγιστη συγκέντρωση έως 38% γιατί όπως ειπώθηκε στο 40% ατμίζει.

----------


## Satcom

> Αν και έλαβες ήδη μία απάντηση από άλλο μέλος δε σε βλέπω να ανακαλείς κανέναν από τους χαρακτηρισμούς που έκανες, οπότε μιας και όλα αυτά τα ειρωνικά σου σχόλια αναφέρονταν σε εμένα προσωπικά, θα απαντήσω στην ερώτηση που μου θέτεις:
> 
> Ναι, να το πάρεις το Άστρα και Όραμα, διότι τα άρθρα που περιέχει είναι του επιπέδου που μπορείς να κατανοήσεις. Γιατί όπως φαίνεται, η ειρωνία σου είναι πολύ πιο ανεπτυγμένη από τη δεξιότητα αναζήτησης έγκυρων επιστημονικών πηγών και διασταύρωσης πληροφοριών.




Ξέρεις έχω και ζωή έξω από το φόρουμ  και δεν είμαι 24/7 εδώ.

Εγώ σου ζήτησα να τεκμηριώσεις αυτά που έγραψες,  γιατί από μια πρόχειρη ερεύνα που έκανα οι μόνοι που μιλούν για αυτό το θέμα είναι (να μην τα ξαναγράφω) συν κάποιες εταιρείες που πλασάρουν την νέα πηγή εσόδων τους δηλαδή τον ''αντιμικροβιακό χαλκό'' όπως τον λένε.

Αντί για εσένα απάντησε χτες  ο *The_Control_Theory* με ένα άρθρο τεσσάρων εργαζομένων στο κρατικό Ινστιτούτο διατροφής και τεχνολογίας τροφίμων του πανεπιστήμιου της Χιλής.

Τώρα βεβαίως όπως είπες και εσύ, και λογω της περιορισμένης δυνατότητας μου να κατανοήσω ένα άρθρο θα χρειαστώ κάποιο χρόνο (*η και χρόνια*) για να απαντήσω.
Αλλά μια επισήμανση θα την κάνω.
Όποιος έχει κάποια σχέση με την ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα και δεν γεννήθηκε και χτες, γνωρίζει λίγα πράγματα πχ ποιος έγραψε το paper που λέει και οTedi, που δημοσιεύτηκε, ποιος είναι ο χορηγός (Χιλή η πρώτη χώρα στην παράγωγη χαλκού).
Και βέβαια και άλλων πολλών επιστημονικοφανών άρθρων που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο όλως τυχαίως οι συγγράφεις των είναι και επιστημονικοί συνεργάτες εταιρειών χαλκού.
Καλά ,δεν μιλώ για την πληθώρα εκλαϊκευμένων δημοσιευμάτων για τις ''μαγικές ιδιότητες του χαλκού''στο στυλ ''Έρευνα σε πανεπιστημιακό νοσοκομείο'' η ''Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα διεθνών μελετών''.
Ακόμη και τον Η1Ν1 διάβασα ότι σκοτώνει. 

Αναμένω λοιπόν την σοβαρή αναφορά που σου ζήτησα και λέγοντας σοβαρή, δεν είναι και πολλοί από την διεθνή  επιστημονική κοινότητα οι αποδεκτοί  τόποι δημοσίευσης.

Και να διευκρινίσω ότι πέραν της προφανούς βλακείας, απάτης και ψευδοεπιστήμης δεν είμαι αντίθετος σε οτιδήποτε είναι έξω από το γνωστικό πεδίο μου αρκεί ο έχων το βάρος της  έρευνας και της απόδειξης να είναι καθολικά αποδεκτός.

*ΥΓ. Έκανα εγώ χαρακτηρισμό για εσένα και δεν το κατάλαβα;* 
*Δεν νομίζω και κακώς το εννόησες έτσι, εκτός και έχεις κάποια σχέση με αυτόν τον εσμό των* *sites και blogs*_._

_Τελικά μάλλον για να καταλάβουν κάποιοι το χιούμορ πρέπει να υπάρχει και το σχετικό emoticon._ :Tongue2:

----------


## Satcom

> Γιανα μην δημιουργείται σύγχυση, ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα.
> 
> *Υδροχλώριο (HCl)*: αέριο (σε συνθήκες περιβάλλοντος),άχρωμο. Όταν απελευθερωθεί στον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα δημιουργεί λευκούς ατμούςυδροχλωρικού οξέος.
> 
> *Υδροχλωρικό Οξύ*: υδατικό διάλυμα υδροχλωρίου. Σεσυνθήκες περιβάλλοντος διατίθεται σε μέγιστη συγκέντρωση έως 38% γιατί όπωςειπώθηκε στο 40% ατμίζει.





Όταν γράφουμε *HCL* αναφερόμαστε και στα δυο, δεν υπάρχει άλλος χημικός τύπος για το υδροχλωρικό οξύ.

Ατμίζον ειναι  και σε πολύ πιο χαμηλή συγκέντρωση για αυτό το λόγο το δικό μου το μετατρέπω σε αζεοτροπικό μίγμα.

----------

